# Pipe in the Movie "Gettysburg"



## drbill (Jun 21, 2010)

In the Civil War movie, "Gettysburg", Sam Elliot portrayed Gen Buford who
smoked a nicely made briar freehand style pipe. For a while after the movie, the pipemaker who made this pipe advertised replicas of the Gen
Buford pipe. Does anyone recall the pipe and possibly who made it?
Do they still make pipes, etc?

Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't know how much this will help


----------



## drbill (Jun 21, 2010)

That's the one I'm talking about- MANY THANKS!!:usa2:


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

drbill said:


> That's the one I'm talking about- MANY THANKS!!:usa2:


It's a nice looking pipe. Looks like a military mount stacked billiard with a flared shank and groove around the bowl where the billiard would end.

If you find it let me know....it's a nice looking pipe. I don't know what it looks like in color, but I like the shape.


----------



## drbill (Jun 21, 2010)

beefytee said:


> It's a nice looking pipe. Looks like a military mount stacked billiard with a flared shank and groove around the bowl where the billiard would end.
> 
> If you find it let me know....it's a nice looking pipe. I don't know what it looks like in color, but I like the shape.


 Will do!! :cowboyic9:


----------



## drbill (Jun 21, 2010)

BTT!!:clap2:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I love that movie! What a soundtrack!!!


----------



## RDDEATON (Jul 7, 2014)

drbill said:


> In the Civil War movie, "Gettysburg", Sam Elliot portrayed Gen Buford who
> smoked a nicely made briar freehand style pipe. For a while after the movie, the pipemaker who made this pipe advertised replicas of the Gen
> Buford pipe. Does anyone recall the pipe and possibly who made it?
> Do they still make pipes, etc?
> ...


I had not only wondered about that pipe (which seemed to be a much later brier) but moreover the one that Longstreet used in two scenes which was a meerschaum carved into a beautiful lion's head. As a purveyor of meerschaums, and even having been in contact (for business reasons) with the executive producer of the film - and that type of prop would have come from the prop dept or a personal pipe that belonged to the (an) actor -or even a reenactor. In one of the "how the film was made - one of the directors was holding a meerschaum case - and there would be no other reason except for the "off camera" resting place for the one and only pipe of its type.
I would sure like to know and would love a duplicate for my personal collection. Thanks all, any and all info greatly appreciated!


----------

